# How Do You Start Your Vaping Day?



## MarkK (4/7/14)

Just wondering how others start there vape day!

Are you a pick up what's there from last night and vape it kinda person

Do you rewick for the morning? Its a new day, deserve's a new wick? lol

Any one have a favourite flavour for vape breakfast ?(wish i could find a nice coffee for the morning)

What flavours can you not handle in the morning!


----------



## crack2483 (4/7/14)

Pick up from last night. Just like when on stinkies, just about the first thing i do when I get up in the morning. Ain't nobody got.time for rewicking first

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Dr Evil (4/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> Pick up from last night. Just like when on stinkies, just about the first thing i do when I get up in the morning. Ain't nobody got.time for rewicking first
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



+1

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/7/14)

make some coffee so, try to get eyes to focus enough to grab vamo, vape vape vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/14)

Vape whats in rotation. No wicking or filling in the mornings
My 3 devices tend to last me a few days
So wicking and refilling or flavour changes tend to happen all at once on all devices to save time
The refilling/rewicking exercise tends to happen in the evenings, then im ready for the next few days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (4/7/14)

I vape as I open my eyes. Then I brew some really strong coffee. I always have at least 3 or 4 devices juiced up at all times. This morning though I reached for my Reo first!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> I vape as I open my eyes. Then I brew some really strong coffee. I always have at least 3 or 4 devices juiced up at all times. This morning though I reached for my Reo first!


Lol for that new title. First impressions?


----------



## capetocuba (4/7/14)

Andre said:


> Lol for that new title. First impressions?


I'm loving it! It's a dripper on steroids, juice keeps flowing . I've had a few dry hits cos I keep forgetting to squonk . 

Any tips on how to fasten the juice bottle? I'm thinking some prestick underneath it as it rattles a bit.


----------



## Riaz (4/7/14)

i never rewick in the morning. just vape whats in the tank- i usually fill up in the evening before bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)

Stagger through and make coffee… then grab one of the REO’s from last night… once I’m awake and bright and breezy I then refill and re-wick for the day ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (4/7/14)

I still have that slight craving in the morning, so i hit the dripper with some 18mg Tobacco flavour that tents to do the trick. Then some strong coffee and some more dripper and then the day can start

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> I'm loving it! It's a dripper on steroids, juice keeps flowing . I've had a few dry hits cos I keep forgetting to squonk .
> 
> Any tips on how to fasten the juice bottle? I'm thinking some prestick underneath it as it rattles a bit.


Oh that is easy. Just hold the tube with you finger above the juice cap, then with the other hand pull the juice bottle down a little until it sits more tight. Just a matter of sliding the juice bottle down the tube a bit. If you go too far down, take out the juice bottle and just move the cap back up again.


----------



## Simon Kruger (4/7/14)

Only vape once I arrive at work, normally with my first cup of coffee at around 8:30. Habit from when I used the stinkies, do not understand the need to wake up and first thing is light up and then coughing my lungs out. Right now I am only using my ADV, my Elvis breakfast from Lekka Vapors.

"A little less conversation, a little more action please"

This always seems to play in my head when taking the first vape 

Long live the King Baby!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (4/7/14)

Andre said:


> Oh that is easy. Just hold the tube with you finger above the juice cap, then with the other hand pull the juice bottle down a little until it sits more tight. Just a matter of sliding the juice bottle down the tube a bit. If you go too far down, take out the juice bottle and just move the cap back up again.


Thanks @Andre I will do that


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

All interesting replys! I notice 2 things here...

We all cannot survive untill we have coffee. And we all just pick up things and put them in our mouths.
I guess there are a few of us pulling faces in the morning for yesterdays flavour? lol

Speaking of flavour, Berry Mix from lekka vapour on a dripper! Yum
And with that... let me go make some coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/14)

Yip.... Coffee first! Then I pick whatever I'm in the mood for, I also hop between my 3 devices. If it's been a night of heavy snoring the whatever has the least hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd (4/7/14)

i tend to go for a lighter fruity vape maybe something with menthol in it.. usually something in the Kayfun.


----------



## RezaD (4/7/14)

For the past month or more.....I keep a mPT3 permanently filled with only my home brewed "spearmint" juice which is what I have every morning with a cup of coffee after brushing my teeth - refreshing. I then switch to the Aqua with one of my tobacco mixes....... and it's been like that for weeks on end. 

Funnily enough not too long ago I could not stand any menthol or minty type liquids. Now the fruity stuff and the dessert type mixes have taken a back seat to the minty and tobacco juices.

It started at the last vape meet when I took a few puffs of @Oupa's menthol ice. While way too potent for my liking it inspired me to make a more refreshing vape for the mornings and in between anything else. I would say my mix is much closer to Zodiac spearmint with a menthol twist.

So do not be too hasty when you do not really enjoy a juice. Chances are it may just hit the spot somewhere further down the line. Variety is your best friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (4/7/14)

I vape whatever was there from last night. The Twisp cafe latte flavour provides that morning coffee sensation.


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

@Avikaar Sonlall Shot for the suggestion bud, but that coffee is not for me


----------



## Mauritz (4/7/14)

I tend to premeditate my morning vape so ill fill up the night before with one of the many liquids that are is due for qaulity testing on the next day. My SVD is in my hand before my eyes open on most days. Soo much to vape so little time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/7/14)

i open my eyes, unplug my one MVP from the charger next to the bed and vape on my way to the kitchen to go make my cuppa coffee, then get back into bed (unplug my other MVP) and watch the news with one eye while vaping, drinking my coffee and catching up on emails, whatsapp msgs from during the night and ecigssa - all from the last night's stash that's still in my tanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i open my eyes, unplug my one MVP from the charger next to the bed and vape on my way to the kitchen to go make my cuppa coffee, then get back into bed (unplug my other MVP) and watch the news with one eye while vaping, drinking my coffee and catching up on emails, whatsapp msgs from during the night and ecigssa - all from the last night's stash that's still in my tanks


your mornings sound way too organised, mine are variations of this  and this  and a lot of this

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/7/14)

Stretch scratch more stretching get up, fill tanks for the day and only take my first vape when I get to work with my morning coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

Get up, get ready for the day, make a cup of coffee...

sip the coffe and vape, and then I chain vape till I go to bed again

Reactions: Like 2


----------

